# Sentry mode - broken quarter window



## Bogdan (Nov 21, 2017)

This happened to me about a two weeks ago. Pretty good recordings from the sentry. Got a police report/no updates yet on the case. Happened in Fremont Bay Area. Window has just been replaced by Tesla but they are coming back the second time since its loose, I can hear a lot of wind noise. Here are two youtube videos:











Because of what happened, my buddy came up with an interesting idea and here is an article about it that you can read on

https://cleantechnica.com/2020/01/12/ideal-for-sentry-mode-super-sentry/


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

They didn't even try to take anything, it looks like they're just breaking every one of the windows either to try and throw the police off of whatever pattern they're using, or marking them for someone else to come back later.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JasonF said:


> They didn't even try to take anything, it looks like they're just breaking every one of the windows either to try and throw the police off of whatever pattern they're using, or marking them for someone else to come back later.


he reaches in and lowers the seat to see if there's anything in the trunk. does the same on the other car.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

Sad state of affairs when you routinely put your back seat down in an effort to avoid this break-and-peek crap (it confuses my passengers sometimes).

The super-senty thing is interesting, I still think the first thing that should be built is displaying video right on the giant display in the car, followed up by some kind of quick sharing right off the car via something like AirDrop or whatever the Android equivalent is.. quick and easy hand off of video to law enforcement when (if?) they come to the scene.


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Ugh, the quality of life in the Bay Area over the last 5 years or so has declined dramatically. Sorry to see this, I'm in the area too and know that one day it'll be my turn.

The rear camera get a good shot of the back license plate of that Jeep for the police report?


----------



## Bogdan (Nov 21, 2017)

I send the two clips to the police but I do not believe they will be bothered looking into it. The cop said that they are a lot of these happening in the last few months and it is hard to catch them. Also a few days later, I've seen a post on nextdoor about another Tesla getting the same treatment but in Sunnyvale and by the same white Jeep. To be honest, I've sort of waiting for this to happen to me, has been two years hahahha


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Unfortunately we live in a time where that’s what you get for having a nice car. The cops aren’t going to risk a possibly violent confrontation over personal property. In other words, they won’t do a thing about it, even if it‘s happening right in front of them.


----------

